# Subwoofer Clase D 200W 4 Ohms



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2010)

Ante todo un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad, aunque ya existe un post con un amplificador Clase D 200W con 2 MosFETs, este proyecto se trata de una simplificación del mismo. El diseño original, fue ideado por un colega cercano, solo que el usó como comparador al LM339 y me tome el atrevimiento de mejorarlo usando el LM311 tomando como refencia los articulos del compañero *EJTAGLE *sobre este tipo de amplificadores.

El siguiente proyecto se trata de un amplificador para subwoofer, posee corte variable, control de ganancia y entrada balanceada para darle un toque mas profesional. Debo acotar que aunque en este proyecto el amplificador se esta usando solo para bajos, este podría funcionar en todo el rango auditivo. (20Hz ~ 20Khz)

*Características*

Potencia: 200W RMS @ 4 ohms (100W RMS @ 8ohms)
THD: 0.02%
Respuesta en frencuencia: (Con el preamplificador) 20Hz ~ 1Khz
Protección contra DC y sobrecargas
*Notas*
No explico el funcionamiento del circuito, ya que si leyeron el proyecto del amplificador UcD del compañero ejtagle y lograron hacerlo funcionar, no tendran problemas con este, lo diseñe de tal manera que arrancara a la primera.

Recordemos que la patente de amplificadores UcD pertenece a Philips, por lo que no se debe fabricar con fines comerciales.


*Conclución*
El circuito, desde mi punto de vista es bastante simple de armar asi como didáctico, vale la pena armarlo.

Adjunto dejo el diagrama del proyecto, junto al diseño PCB y una que otra fotito del amplificador armado y funcionando.

*Diagrama final que incluye diseño PCB*


----------



## Tavo (Jun 22, 2010)

Perdón, acabo de pegarle un vistazo al proyecto; creo que te confundiste.
El Amplificador Hi-Fi 200W con dos Mosfet de Eduardo José Tagle no utiliza ningún LM339.

Creo que solo veo un TL074, transistores drivers y los dos mosfet finales...

El que si utiliza el IR2110 como driver de los mosfet es este amplificador, el "Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con dos mosfets N"...

Corríjanme si estoy equivocado, pero no lo creo...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Perdón, acabo de pegarle un vistazo al proyecto; creo que te confundiste.
> El Amplificador Hi-Fi 200W con dos Mosfet de Eduardo José Tagle no utiliza ningún LM339.
> 
> Creo que solo veo un TL074, transistores drivers y los dos mosfet finales...


Que tal amigo, al que me referia yo que usaba un LM339 fue el que diseño un colega cercano y yo modifique su diseño (con su permiso, obviamente) apartir del diseño de Edurado.

En ese mismo post, se publico el switching amp (la version con el TL084) y el amplificador UcD _unos topics mas adelante_, ese si usa el LM311... 



tavo10 dijo:


> El que si utiliza el IR2110 como driver de los mosfet es este amplificador, el "Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con dos mosfets N"...


 
Esa es una nueva, mejorada y mucho mas potente version del que se publico primero, mi version está basada en el primer UCD 



			
				zxeth dijo:
			
		

> Pero que locooo!!!. como vas a montar un ampli asi en una pcb agujereada? jajajajaja, tendria que pasar horas y horas soldando y dessoldando, ademas que se te va el estaño para cualquier lado cuando el soldador esta bien caliente. jajajajaj, igual bastante prolijo te quedo a comparacion de mis proyectos en pcb agujereada


Estaba muuuuuuuuy aburrido y con bastante tiempo se sobra  ademas el estaño es reciclado


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2010)

Gracias!
El transformador que use era de un equipo sony que alimentaba un STK4231II tiene potencia suficiente para hacerlo trabajar "comodo" en 4 ohms.

Para obtener 200W en 8ohms tendrias que alimentar el amplificador con +/- 45V ~ 4 Amperes si no me equivoco, seria un transformador de 1400VA.

*No lo alimentes con poco amperaje, esta topologia require de un minimo de corriente, (8A aunque 10A es lo recomendado) por menos de eso comenzará a fallar cuando le exijas potencia.*

Saludos!


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 22, 2010)

Saludos Ratmayor,
Se ve muy bueno tu proyecto te felicito.
Podrias decirme cuantas espiras le diste a la bobina, el calibre de alambre y el diametro del nucleo que utilizaste.

Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2010)

zxeth dijo:
			
		

> jajajajajja, es iguall, y alimentaba un tda hemmm 41... jajaj creo. era 2x20 . Se habran copiado sony y philips?


jajaja no creo, ya se de cual TDA me hablas y tampoco recuerdo el numero, solo se que es CARO  el hecho es que el STK4231II son 100+100W RMS



			
				electroconico dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno , gracias!
> 
> Me lo apunto para vacaciones!
> 
> Tendrás lista de material de favor ???


Claro, desde luego, aqui te la dejo adjunto, saludos!



helder277 dijo:


> Saludos Ratmayor,
> Se ve muy bueno tu proyecto te felicito.
> Podrias decirme cuantas espiras le diste a la bobina, el calibre de alambre y el diametro del nucleo que utilizaste.
> 
> Gracias.


La bobina la hice sobre un nucleo de polvo de hierro que lo saque de una fuente ATX standard, en total son 7.5 espiras con alambre 18 AWG (no se me da mucho lo de calcular bobinas, asi que hice algo de trampa con estas paginas  http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/magnetic/indtor.html y http://www.qsl.net/k5hj/toroids.htm)
Saludos!

*EDIT: Inclui en la lista el inductor del filtro pasabajos y las caracteristicas del transformador*


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 23, 2010)

En esta imagen se ven mas de 7.5 espiras.







Disculpa la insitencia. Gracias por responder.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2010)

helder277 dijo:


> En esta imagen se ven mas de 7.5 espiras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No te preocupes , lo que sucede es que al momento no tenia alambre 18AWG y use varios 22AWG en paralelo para alcanzar el calibre , pero recordemos que no todos los toroides son iguales, dependiendo del material y otros factores, podrian ser mas o menos espiras. Por ejemplo en un toroide estandar T68-6Y requerirías 79,89 espiras y en un T37-2R serian 84,52 y así sucesivamente.

Usando esta pagina http://www.qsl.net/k5hj/toroids.htm podras calcular la bobina en nucleos toroidales estandard. y en esta otra obtendras las propiedades y caracteristicas de los nucleos http://toroids.info/

No es obligatorio que la bobina del filtro pasa-bajos sea un toroide, lo hice asi por cuestiones termicas, sin embargo tambien podria usarse un inductor de nucleo de aire, lo importante es que sea de 27uH ~ 30uH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lvm3FGTHSI
*P.D.:*  Son 73,5 no me percate de que habia tipeado mal...
Espero te sea de mucha ayuda.

*EDIT: Adjunto revision del diagrama*


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tenia esto guardado en mi pc, si de algo puede servir.....


----------



## Julio_lanza (Jun 25, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> No te preocupes , lo que sucede es que al momento no tenia alambre 18AWG y use varios 22AWG en paralelo para alcanzar el calibre , pero recordemos que no todos los toroides son iguales, dependiendo del material y otros factores, podrian ser mas o menos espiras. Por ejemplo en un toroide estandar T68-6Y requerirías 79,89 espiras y en un T37-2R serian 84,52 y así sucesivamente.
> 
> Usando esta pagina http://www.qsl.net/k5hj/toroids.htm podras calcular la bobina en nucleos toroidales estandard. y en esta otra obtendras las propiedades y caracteristicas de los nucleos http://toroids.info/
> 
> ...


Amigo Ratmayor excelente trabajo, una pregunta como mencionaste que el amplificador era para subwoofer, penser en armarlo para utilizarlo con un preamplificador para bajo electrico que tengo por aca... tu crees que me sirva para el bajo. desde ya muchas gracias y felicitaciones por el amp....

ah y otra cosa... ¿cuál es el area del nucleo del transformador que usaste? a ver si es igual a uno que tengo por aqui, que casualmente pertenecia a un Equipo de sonido.... gracias...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 25, 2010)

Gracias a todos! 


FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Tenia esto guardado en mi pc, si de algo puede servir.....


Ese amplificador lo conocia hace un tiempo, lo creo un usuario de *DIYAUDIO* y anda bastante bien, salvo por 2 detalles, calentaba bastante considerando que era un Clase D y cuando le exigias potencia hace un ruido como si el parlante estuviese roto =( 

Una sugerencia con respecto al montaje, recomiendo hacer algunas pruebas al sistema de proteccion antes de instalar el amplificador, estas pruebas las mensiono _aqui_.



Julio_lanza dijo:


> Amigo Ratmayor excelente trabajo, una pregunta como mencionaste que el amplificador era para subwoofer, penser en armarlo para utilizarlo con un preamplificador para bajo electrico que tengo por aca... tu crees que me sirva para el bajo. desde ya muchas gracias y felicitaciones por el amp....
> 
> ah y otra cosa... ¿cuál es el area del nucleo del transformador que usaste? a ver si es igual a uno que tengo por aqui, que casualmente pertenecia a un Equipo de sonido.... gracias...


 
No veo porque no te serviria como *amplificador *para tu bajo electrico, y si tu instrumento tiene el *preamplificador *incorporado, mejor todavia. Algunos bajos electricos, como los fender, por ejemplo, usan una bateria de 9V para alimentar el preamplificador interno, si el tuyo tiene esas caracteristicas, seguramente este proyecto es para ti. 

Adjunto el detalle del nucleo del inductor de salida, las medidas del transformador de la fuente son 7cm x 7cm x 9cm.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 27, 2010)

Que tal, avisenme si alguien se a animado a construir el proyecto, estoy haciendo unas mejoras y modificaciones para sacarle mas potencia y adaptarlo para audiocar!


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 1, 2010)

Yo me estoy animando para hacerlo, Rat.
Estoy viendo la manera de hacer un pcb con pcbwizard y tratar de hacer que los mosfet miren para el mismo lado, jejeje. También quiero poner una bornera para alimentarlo, tal como hace Mnicolau en sus proyectos.
¿Espero las mejoras?

Aprovecho para preguntarte, si usándolo para Subwoofer, es estrictamente necesario la bobina, teniendo en cuenta que la bobina está actuando de paso bajos, pero a frecuencias muy altas. O sea, algo como lo que se habló en el amp Class D de ejtagle, la versión que usa con el TL074. En ese proyecto se advierte que puede omitirse la bobina, pero solo en el caso de usarse para subwoofer.

Saludos y muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Helder Guerra (Sep 1, 2010)

Saludos Ratmayor,
He estado observando el esquemático y encontre que hay dos capacitores que no tiene valor
y son los que estan hubicados al lado de las R609 y R610, en las gate de los mosfet, solo tienen una "C". Mi pregunta es: no se colocan o se te olvidó colocar el valor?.
Gracias por tu atención.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Yo me estoy animando para hacerlo, Rat.
> Estoy viendo la manera de hacer un pcb con pcbwizard y tratar de hacer que los mosfet miren para el mismo lado, jejeje. También quiero poner una bornera para alimentarlo, tal como hace Mnicolau en sus proyectos.
> ¿Espero las mejoras?


Me gustaria que al terminarlo lo publicaras quien quita te quede mas bonito que el mio 

Las mejoras van a tardar un poco ya que estoy en un proyecto de un amplificado Hi-End de 100W RMS / 0.003% THD mas detalles cuando lo termine y lo publique por su puesto 


BUSHELL dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntarte, si usándolo para Subwoofer, es estrictamente necesario la bobina, teniendo en cuenta que la bobina está actuando de paso bajos, pero a frecuencias muy altas. O sea, algo como lo que se habló en el amp Class D de ejtagle, la versión que usa con el TL074. En ese proyecto se advierte que puede omitirse la bobina, pero solo en el caso de usarse para subwoofer.
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias por el aporte.


Coloque la bobina de salida por cuestiones de costumbre, ademas experimentando un poco con lo que acabas de comentar, segun el osciloscopio toda la frecuencia de oscilacion del amplificador pasa directo al paralante y el amplificador tendia a calentarse un poco, pero no era muy significativo...


helder277 dijo:


> Saludos Ratmayor,
> He estado observando el esquemático y encontre que hay dos capacitores que no tiene valor
> y son los que estan hubicados al lado de las R609 y R610, en las gate de los mosfet, solo tienen una "C". Mi pregunta es: no se colocan o se te olvidó colocar el valor?.
> Gracias por tu atención.


Ya corregi eso en la ultima revision del diagrama amigo, los capacitores son de 2pF y la denominacion es C605 y C606


----------



## nietzche (Sep 16, 2010)

yo ya lo arme pero no se que bocina comprar jajajajajajajajajajajajaja, es de doble iman ?, doble bobina ?, alguien diga algo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 16, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> yo ya lo arme pero no se que bocina comprar jajajajajajajajajajajajaja, es de doble iman ?, doble bobina ?, alguien diga algo


Y que tal te anduvo?  porque no subes algunas fotos? 

En cuanto al altavoz, puedes usar cualquiera de 400W 4ohms. Saludos!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 16, 2010)

hola viejo hasta que solucione el problema de la impresora...te hago un par de preguntontas...=)

el pcb esta listo para el método de planchado....

que medidas tiene el pcb?

ya tengo uno funcionado...el que puso Ejtagle..con el tl074.....vamos a ver como se comporta este...

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 16, 2010)

El PCB del amplificador mide unos 15cm x 7cm y el de la fuente mide unos 12cm x 6cm, el mio aun lo tengo funcionando! jejeje saludos...


----------



## marcelojeep (Oct 18, 2010)

Ratmayor esta bueno este ampli. Yo estoy armando el de Eduardo Tagle. Me podes ayudar a hacer el inductor de 30uH en un toroide? yo quiero poner un alambre de cobre que aguante 1000w, como para una potencia de 1000w, no llegare nunca a eso pero por las dudas. que alambre tengo que usar y que toroides se consiguen? yo estoy en buenos aires. Ayudame por favor.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 19, 2010)

El alambre es de cobre esmaltado, me imagino que para 1000W necesitas manejar al menos 30A por lo que he de suponer que debería ser como 16AWG, para calcular el núcleo y las espiras ya hay varios post que sugieren muchas paginas "calculadoras". Saludos...


----------



## calafer (Oct 30, 2010)

Armé el ampli en un circuito de prueba similar al PCB, no tengo calentamientos y la respuesta en frecuencia es muy buena hasta 20 khz. Cuando lo pongo en carga no supera los 5 Vpp en el parlante, recorta el ciclo positivo como si regulamos con un dimmer y al seguir subiendo la entrada recorta el negativo también.
Alimento el circuito con +-35V, he probado de aumentar el valor de los capacitores de (104) a (105) logrando aumentar la tensión a 15 Vpp. Obviamente sin carga tengo la tensión en 63 Vpp.
Espero ayuda muchas gracias, un proyecto simple y sin dificultad para armar, gran aporte Ratmayor.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 3, 2010)

Podrías postear algunas fotos? Lo que dices parece ser el inductor de salida o alguno de los zeners que van en el Gate de los mosfet no andan bien...


----------



## calafer (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Ratmayor, modifiqué la resistencia de 10k por 330k y funciona sin ruidos y oscila a 290khz con la bobina del ucd2110 que funciona bien(es con nucleo de aire), le voy a sacar unas fotos para que puedas ver los oscilogramas también, me gusta realmente el sonido y llega a 22 khz. Voy a cambiar el trafo para alimentarlo con +-42 pero quería probar con menos tensión, y el circuito cuando lo tenga definido paso el PCB. Los zener los voy a cambiar por las dudas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola se podrà cambiar el lm311 por otro integrado, agradeceria la ayuda, gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 10, 2010)

Que tal amigo endryc1, en este mismo foro está una versión muy similar usando un LM393 por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-ucd-100w-35v-43988/

Saludos...


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Gracias, entonces quedamos en que puedo sustituir el lm311 por el lm393?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2010)

Siempre y cuando conectes los pines tal como te indica el diagrama (ojo, el pinout no es identico, tal vez debas modificar el PCB). Saludos


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok gracias, despues subire la PCB utilizada, que conste que sera mi primera PCB echa en forma digital, siempre la he realizado dibujando a mano, espero que quede bien


----------



## calafer (Nov 13, 2010)

Dejo algunas fotos, espero comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 13, 2010)

Pero que buen trabajo, te felicito!! Una pregunta: las resistencias de 10K que mensionas, son las que están entre compuerta y drenaje de los mosfet?


----------



## calafer (Nov 13, 2010)

Gracias Ratmayor, como escribiste en otro post ejtagle nos empujó a desarrollar e investigar. Te comento que he cambiado la resistencia de 10k compuerta/drenaje por 330k y funciona sin distorción, no tiene ningún tipo de ruido y la respuesta en frecuencia es casi plana como ves en el oscilograma a 20khz, lo alimento con+-32v, probé con unos bafles technincs lx7 y el sonido excelente como el ucd de Eduardo, no me interesa la potencia. La bobina la hice con un trafo electrónico de dicróica 21 espiras de alambre 0.8mm y con amoladora de banco le hice GAP de 1.2mm en el nucleo de 10 mm. Es la bobina de mejor resultado en tamaño para poder incluirla en una placa y el capacitor es de .47uf .
Lo diodos 4148 los cambié por uf4007, seguiré investigando para mejorar .
Muchas gracias, Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 13, 2010)

Gracias a ti por las mejoras al proyecto, las aplicaré al mio. Un pequeño detalle, alimente la etapa conformada por el LM311 y los transistores en una fuenta aparte de +/-9V y la calidad aumenta considerablemente, especialmente en los picos. Saludos...


----------



## calafer (Nov 15, 2010)

Dejo otras fotos de la bobina y oscilogramas en carga, espero que les sirva para sus proyectos. Es una versión sensilla y funciona perfecto con las modificaciones que comenté 
antes.

Saludos

Acá estan las fotos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 15, 2010)

Cual es la funcion especifica de  las resistencias de 10k?,por que al cambiar a un valor mas alto "mejoró" la situacion?

Deberia funcionar PERFECTAMENTE  con las resistencias de 10k?,


Por aca tengo otro diagrama similar es de el sistema de sonido de un televisor plasma,en el que las resistencias en cuestion tienen un valor extremadamente alto(creo)


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2010)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Cual es la funcion especifica de las resistencias de 10k?,por que al cambiar a un valor mas alto "mejoró" la situacion?
> 
> Deberia funcionar PERFECTAMENTE con las resistencias de 10k?


Las resistencias cumplen la función de contrarestar la capacitancia parasita que hay entre la compuerta y el drenaje del MosFET, asegura que el transistor se apague cuando debe.


FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Por aca tengo otro diagrama similar es de el sistema de sonido de un televisor plasma,en el que las resistencias en cuestion tienen un valor extremadamente alto(creo)


Asi es, 4.7 MΩ lo que me parece extraño es que ambos MosFETs sean del mismo numero, será un error?


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 16, 2010)

No son del mismo numero, es que es un solo encapsulado que trae los dos opuestos


----------



## calafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Realmente no sé cual será el motivo de la resistencia alta y a mí no me funciona con 10K, he probado varios mosfet IRF630, IRF540N, IRF3315 que son los que uso en drivers de motores paso a paso y con dicha resistencia hace ese recorte de semiciclo, será el circuito por la posición de los componentes?
También aumenté el capacitor de 104 a 1uf(105), les digo de la posición de componentes porque al hacer
el ucdswitching de Ejtagle como no podía hacerlo doble faz imprimí invertido le soldé los componentes del lado cobre y puse papel españa del otro lado de la placa, quedé tan sorprendido con el sonido y no tenía 
calentamiento que me decidí a armar la placa simple faz, la sorpresa es que con los mismos componentes
tenía calentamientos, ruidos de batidos, interferencias. Con el ucd2110 no tengo calentamientos pero continuan los ruidos a full range, con un toroide de 60mm logré tener 0 ruido pero es para sub woofer responde hasta 900hz con la potencia que indica Ejtagle, este proyecto lo hice para seguir intentando pero en este momento no lo cambio porque uso componentes discretos con respuesta en frecuencia a 22khz muy poco calentamiento a máxima potencia (50W). Tengo un trafo de 30+30 vac para probar pero por el momento realizaré un PCB con un poco más de espacio en los componentes.
Agradezco a todos, y espero que alguien en el foro pueda explicarnos técnicamente el cambio de resist.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 16, 2010)

calafer dijo:


> Realmente no sé cual será el motivo de la resistencia alta y a mí no me funciona con 10K, he probado varios mosfet IRF630, IRF540N, IRF3315 que son los que uso en drivers de motores paso a paso y con dicha resistencia hace ese recorte de semiciclo, será el circuito por la posición de los componentes?


Pero que falla en si se te presenta con 10KΩ?


calafer dijo:


> También aumenté el capacitor de 104 a 1uf(105)


Pero aumentando el capacitor de 100nF (104) a 1µF (105) aumentas el dead time, lo que tambien aumenta la distorsion!


----------



## calafer (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola Ratmayor, la falla es el recorte del semiciclo con la carga  que está en Fotos.pdf y con 
respecto al capacitor lo aumenté porque de lo contrario debería subir el valor de la resistencia.
En Fotos1.pdf está en carga con las modificaciones y el tiempo muerto está en aprox. 50ns, 
Seguiré haciendo pruebas pero te aseguro que es lejos mejor que el tda7294.
Por el momento voy a diseñar una nueva placa y se me ocurrió una idea para utilizar los dos
mosfet iguales de salida para los que desean más potencia, tengo que organizarme un poco con el trabajo y lo pruebo, si resulta lo comento.

Muchas gracias por responder, un abrazo


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

calafer dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor, la falla es el recorte del semiciclo con la carga que está en Fotos.pdf y con
> respecto al capacitor lo aumenté porque de lo contrario debería subir el valor de la resistencia.
> En Fotos1.pdf está en carga con las modificaciones y el tiempo muerto está en aprox. 50ns


Es raro, porque a mi me funcionó a la primera 


calafer dijo:


> Por el momento voy a diseñar una nueva placa y se me ocurrió una idea para utilizar los dos mosfet iguales de salida para los que desean más potencia, tengo que organizarme un poco con el trabajo y lo pruebo, si resulta lo comento.


He tenido ganas de agregarle el IR2110 a este proyecto, pensé en usar tambien el IR2111 ya que sería mucho mas facil, pero me han comentado que tiene un tiempo muerto de 250ns, sin embargo lo he visto en varios subwoofers JBL. Que opinas?


----------



## calafer (Nov 17, 2010)

El 2110 en el de Ejtagle medí el tiempo muerto y es de 100ns , en este proyecto no intento tocar nada  por el momento hasta tener una placa mejor, así trabaja frío, en mi opinión si lo usas para sub woofer a más de 200w te recomiendo el de Eduardo con la bobina de salida calculada para cortar por debajo de 2 khz, para más potencia la idea que tengo es agregar en la bob. de salida dos devanados de 6 vueltas que dan aprox. 20V de pulso y alimentar los mosfet canal N de salida agregados a los que tienen el circuito que posteastes, queda la realimentación, no sé si se puede pero lo voy a probar.
No soy palabra autorizada porque estoy experimentando prueba/error pero si quieres probar con el ir2110
te vá a funcionar.
Que se entienda que el ucd2110 y el ucd son full pero la plaqueta tiene que ser doble faz, el problema es realizarla con nuestros métodos de plancha. En mi caso este es sencillo y no requiere doble faz.

Saludos...


----------



## German Volpe (Dic 25, 2010)

hola ratmayor. gracias por el aporte..
hoy buscando por el foro cual era el mejor ampli que se adaptaba a mis necesidades (y a mi transformador) creo que finalmente cai en el que busco..
mis dudas son las siguientes por ahora:
este ampli tiene eficiencia del 97% como dice el post del ampli UCD?? porque la verdad que me parece mucho..
de ser asi disiparia 6w sobre los transistores segun el post que hablo.?
finalmente. creo que estoy en lo justo pero puede andar... resulta que mi trafo tiene 35 + 35 y 4A totales.. creo que con la magnifica eficiencia de este ampli tendria que andar con mi trafo no?? por lo menos en 8 ohms?
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

Que tal, este ampli es UCD y por ende tiene mucha eficiencia, cerca del 97% con tu transformador, podría llegar facilmente a 200W 4ohms / 100W 8ohms.


----------



## crazysound (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola Ratmayor, cual es el mayor voltaje con que lo hayas probado y funcionado?

Saludos....


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 11, 2011)

La verdad es que no me he atrevido a alimentarlo con mas de +/-45Vcc...


----------



## crazysound (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, con esos fet's estás al límite de la tensión. Yo usé en la versión de ejtagle el par irf630/9640 que soportan 200Vds y funciona sin problemas. Están más parejas las rdson que en tu caso.

Saludos....


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 11, 2011)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, con esos fet's estás al límite de la tensión. Yo usé en la versión de ejtagle el par irf630/9640 que soportan 200Vds y funciona sin problemas. Están más parejas las rdson que en tu caso.
> 
> Saludos....


Gracias, lo tomaré en cuenta, lo que si estoy es experimentando con los drivers, con los que tiene actualmente a varios compañeros les ha dado problemas, usaré los 2N5401 y 2N5551 y luego les cuento que tal me fue...


----------



## crazysound (Abr 11, 2011)

En mi caso, que hice los 3 modelos de Eduardo, el calentamiento de los tr's chicos me parece excesivo, me da miedo usarlos así. 

Los pruebo con coolers.

Saludos....


----------



## seaarg (Abr 11, 2011)

crazysound. Para el primer ampli de eduardo, el que tiene el TL074, yo tambien me preocupe por el calentamiento excesivo de estos TR. Le puse un cooler porque no conseguia disipador to-92 y vienen funcionando hace mucho tiempo sin problemas. (Aclaro que termine reemplazandolos por BC337-327)

¿Quiza reemplazarlos por BD138-139? No mire mucho las caracteristicas para ver si sirven a estas frecuencias, pero al menos el empaquetado TO-126 nos da algo de disipacion extra.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 11, 2011)

En este caso no es que se calientan, al parecer son "muy lentos" y hacen distorsionar fuertemente al ampli, haciendo pruebas los BC237 y BC337 anduvieron muy bien, seguire investigando...


----------



## crazysound (Abr 11, 2011)

Se debe poder bajar un poco la temperatura.... modificando las resistencias de polarización.....


----------



## calafer (Abr 13, 2011)

He modificado un A-40 sansui reemplazando el circuito original por uno que estuve diseñando hace tiempo, el ucd está incorporado entregando más potencia,el único problema era al encender conducían los dos mosfet y quemaba los fuses.
Hice un retardo con un transistor y RC en el gatillo del mosfet N, todo está funcionando.
Cuando tenga tiempo bajo fotos y dejo la modificaciones.  

Saludos..


----------



## Ratmayor (May 4, 2011)

calafer dijo:


> He modificado un A-40 sansui reemplazando el circuito original por uno que estuve diseñando hace tiempo, el ucd está incorporado entregando más potencia,el único problema era al encender conducían los dos mosfet y quemaba los fuses.
> Hice un retardo con un transistor y RC en el gatillo del mosfet N, todo está funcionando.
> Cuando tenga tiempo bajo fotos y dejo la modificaciones.
> 
> Saludos..


Esperamos tus fotos! 

Aqui les presento la segunda revisión del amplificador. Las modificaciones son básicas:

El transistor 2SC1845 lo reemplaze por el BC337 y el 2SA992 por el BC237, ademas de eso, alimente esa seccion del circuito desde la salida de +/-15V, asi disminuyo el calor de las resistencias que regulan el voltaje...

Adjunto dejo el PCB de la nueva version, junto con algunas fotos...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 8, 2011)

La del ultimo post, aunque acabo de actualizar, ya no uso los BC337 y el BC237, ahora uso el BD135 y BD136, elimine los Zeners de 9.1V y las resistencias que los acompañaban de 470Ω / 2W se las baje a 33Ω / 1W teniendo excelentes resultados... 

*NOTA:* Hay un error en la cerigrafía en los capacitores de la fuente, estos están al reves... Cuidado al montar...!


----------



## crazysound (May 9, 2011)

Sería el mismo circuito pero con los cambios del post 66?........


----------



## Ratmayor (May 9, 2011)

crazysound dijo:


> Sería el mismo circuito pero con los cambios del post 66?........


Si asi es... 


Me han preguntado que para que es la placa pequeña, pues, esa placa tiene 3 circuitos, uno es el oscilador que hace parpadear el LED cuando está activada la protección, un circuito que enciende un led cuando hay picos (opcional) y los controles del amplificador como tal...


----------



## crazysound (May 10, 2011)

Gracias viejo.... Apenas me haga un tiempito lo voy a armar.

Mo necesita snnuber este circuito????? Por qué? (pregunto de ignorante en el tema)


----------



## Ratmayor (May 10, 2011)

El circuito Snubber, hasta donde tengo entendido, es para reprimir espigas transitorias de voltaje de salida. En este ampli puede suceder si no haces el inductor adecuadamente.

El uso del ciruito Snubber en este ampli no es tan critico, pero si te animas a diseñar dicho circuito para este ampli, serán bienvenidas tus colaboraciones!


----------



## ser (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola Ratmayor felicitaciones por tu trabajo pero tengo una duda con tu primer diseño, en el T102 que esta en la fuente son dos bobinas son de aire o ferrita que valor tienen?. 
Esta version mejorada con el nombre de EXPRESS PBC es la misma con diferentes componentes?....
Agradesco de antemano tu respuesta.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2011)

ser dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor felicitaciones por tu trabajo pero tengo una duda con tu primer diseño, en el T102 que esta en la fuente son dos bobinas son de aire o ferrita que valor tienen?


La bobina que está en la fuente es de ferrita, el nucleo lo puedes encontrar el cable de un monitor de PC o en el cable de un control de playstation, la idea es pasar los cables de la fuente en forma contrapuesta para suprimir el ruido que pueda generar el amplificador mediante la conmutación. 



ser dijo:


> Esta version mejorada con el nombre de EXPRESS PBC es la misma con diferentes componentes?....


La versión mejorada son basicamente los mismos componentes, solo se modificaron los drivers y la fuente que los alimenta 

Saludos...


----------



## danilo 33 (Nov 11, 2011)

hola saludos a todos...........
tengo 1 sub woofer foxtex 4 ohm 600W ovio no reales, me interesa *H*acer este ampli pero t*E*ngo las siguientes dudas:
mi trafo tira 43+43 x 5 amper sirve para este proyecto
me dijeron q*UE* el sub es 1 basura......*QU*eria hacerle una caja pasa banda sellada.
desde ya muchas gracias

perdon me olvidaba otro problema *POR* aca en el interior de c*ÓRDO*ba no se coniguen los irf ni los integrados del ampli de ejtagle seria posible q*UE* me los manden *POR* correo alguno de los compañeros?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2011)

danilo 33 dijo:


> mi trafo tira 43+43 x 5 amper sirve para este proyecto


Es demasiado alto, el ampli soporta maximo 48V y ya es algo riesgoso, el que tienes cuando lo rectifiques llegaría cerca de 55V, ahora si el voltaje que comentas es despues de la rectificación, si te sirve...


danilo 33 dijo:


> *QU*eria hacerle una caja pasa banda sellada.


Eso lo puedes consultar acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548 


danilo 33 dijo:


> perdon me olvidaba otro problema *por* aca en el interior de cba no se coniguen los irf ni los integrados del ampli de ejtagle seria posible *que* me los manden *por* correo alguno de los compañeros?


Sería cuestión de que te pongas en contacto con @pandacba o @tavo haber si podrían llegar a un acuerdo...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2011)

danilo 33 dijo:


> ...seria posible q*UE* me los manden *POR* correo alguno de los compañeros?


Te recomiendo que lo hagas vos mismo: Entrás a las webs del apartado de proveedores http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores, leés, llamás o mandás mails a los que te parezca y arreglás para que ellos te manden lo que sea que estés buscando.
Así no dependés de nadie.
Pensá que en ningún lugar fuera de Buenos Aires tenés la seguridad de conseguir todo esto.

Saludos


----------



## carl1985 (Abr 28, 2012)

oye Ratmayor tengo una duda con respecto a el amplificador que realizaste para un subwooofer a 200w en una carga de 4 ohm,
oye se me calientan mucho los mosfet de salida esto a que se deve ?
saludos y gracias por tu informacion


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 29, 2012)

carl1985 dijo:


> oye Ratmayor tengo una duda con respecto a el amplificador que realizaste para un subwooofer a 200w en una carga de 4 ohm,
> oye se me calientan mucho los mosfet de salida esto a que se deve ?
> saludos y gracias por tu informacion


Que tal, probablemente estás teniendo problemas con los capacitores de 2pF o bien, el inductor de salida no está funcionando bien. Otra cosita, que mosfets usaste?


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 17, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ante todo un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad, aunque ya existe un post con un amplificador Clase D 200W con 2 MosFETs, este proyecto se trata de una simplificación del mismo. El diseño original, fue ideado por un colega cercano, solo que el usó como comparador al LM339 y me tome el atrevimiento de mejorarlo usando el LM311 tomando como refencia los articulos del compañero *EJTAGLE *sobre este tipo de amplificadores.
> 
> El siguiente proyecto se trata de un amplificador para subwoofer, posee corte variable, control de ganancia y entrada balanceada para darle un toque mas profesional. Debo acotar que aunque en este proyecto el amplificador se esta usando solo para bajos, este podría funcionar en todo el rango auditivo. (20Hz ~ 20Khz)
> 
> ...



este pcb lo descargue de aquí creo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

Si.... es la penultima version del circuito


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si.... es la penultima version del circuito



Gracias y cual es la ultima version


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

La ultima que subí al foro


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La ultima que subí al foro



Entonces es esta por que es la ultima que subiste:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/492889/ _pero creo que es la misma que subí yo
PD: Ya la tenia justo para hacer con el método de la plancha pero me hiciste dudar si hacerla o hacer la ultima que dices


----------



## j0nA (Feb 13, 2013)

Hola Ratmayor, te felicito por el proyecto...
Si no es mucha molestia, ¿podría publicar el "diagrama" actualizado con todos los cambios que ha realizado en el pcb del mensaje #66? 
Podría actualizarlo por mi cuenta, pero necesitaría las referencias del pcb, por ejemplo "Q506, Q505,C503 " ¿Que componentes son y de que valor?
Quisiera realizar un pcb nuevo ya que no necesito la parte de la fuente de alimentación.

Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 13, 2013)

Tanto el diagrama como el PCB sin fuente están al principio del post, los transistores que fueron reemplazados son el 2SC1845 por el BD135 y 2SA992 por el BD136 y los capacitores son de 2pF. Cualquier otra duda que tengas, por favor comenta. Saludos...


----------



## David Cruz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rot para aclarar mejor todo sube porfavor de nuevo la última versión, incluidos los cambios que hiciste y corrigiendo la polaridad de los condensadores, lo digo porque hay quienes no leen el post completo y pueden llevarse sorpresas explosivas  Please...  y de nuevo FELICITACIONES


----------



## jlaudio82 (Mar 25, 2013)

Queria saber si el problema que tiene el circuito se soluciono. Me refiero al sonido que genera cuando tiene mucho volumen. A mi me pasa lo mismo y no he podido repararlo, si alguien lo soluciono espero me ayuden. Muchasgracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 26, 2013)

Sip, tienes varias opciones, puedes usar un nucleo mas grande, aumentar la corriente en los transistores drivers o jugar con la retroalimentacion. Tristemente el trabajo me tiene ahogado y no he podido subir las actualizaciones, pero estan ahi a lo largo del post  Saludos...


----------



## kinter (May 31, 2014)

Hola a todos, aquí hacer una versión estéreo del circuito.



Ver el archivo adjunto bottom.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto damp update.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto schematic.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Top.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

kinter dijo:


> Hola a todos, aquí hacer una versión estéreo del circuito.



Y esta placa *¿ Esta probada ?*


----------



## kinter (May 31, 2014)

hola, yo había construido antes de este diseño

pero no funciona como debería 
Me di cuenta en el tamaño 100x80 mm


la nueva versión funciona perfectamente


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2014)

Excelente trabajo, pero, al ser UCD auto-oscilante podría traer problemas de sincronía, generando toda clase de ruidos. La mejor forma de hacerlo funcionar en estéreo sería agregando al circuito un oscilador externo...


----------



## kinter (Jun 18, 2014)

gracias ratmayor.
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el esquema de 
y el esquema que he hecho? 
lm311 es mejor lm393?
sólo que esta diferencia?
MOSFET acoplamiento capacitivo es igual, He utilizado los valores 820nF en lugar de 100nF


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2014)

kinter dijo:


> gracias ratmayor.
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el esquema de
> y el esquema que he hecho?
> lm311 es mejor lm393?
> ...


El LM311 es más rápido, por ende funciona mejor... Con respecto al acoplamiento capacitivo, entre más alto, los drivers calientan menos, pero aumentas el Dead-Time y aumenta la distorsión, lo que sí he visto que mejora mucho es aumentar las resistencias de 10KΩ que están entre Fuente y Compuerta de los mosfets, algunos compañeros han usado hasta 330KΩ y comentan que les fue mejor...


----------



## kinter (Jun 18, 2014)

la resistencia R605 se debe colocar en el poder y la salida LM311 o en la base del transistor? 
¿cuáles son las diferencias? LM311 es de colector abierto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Va en su salida ya que R605 es un pull-up del LM311 que es a colector abierto   :

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_comparadores-voltaje-311.asp


----------



## kinter (Jun 19, 2014)

lm393 es a colector abierto, pero en mi diagrama va tras R606...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Cómo R606 es de solo 100 Ohms , digamos que no tiene demasiada diferencia . . . funcionaría igual


----------



## andres melendez (Oct 2, 2014)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Tenia esto guardado en mi pc, si de algo puede servir.....



revise los diagramas de ambas versiones, y vi que usan mucho pre por loquéese eso hace que halla distorsión, se puede usar solo dos transistores y trabajaros a 6 v, sin tanto rollo, claro para el pre,





kinter dijo:


> lm393 es a colector abierto, pero en mi diagrama va tras R606...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112401



ahí nota que se puede usar dos diodos, o solo  un potenciómetro de 10k, además le hace falta al diagrama una resistencia de 100k de retroalimentación, no me convence el diagrama,


----------



## hell_fish (Feb 9, 2017)

Buenas noches quisiera usar este circuito para rango completo de audio habria que quitar el TL084 y poner ala entrada un circuito similar al del ing Tagle en su ucdswitchingamp ? gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2017)

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches quisiera usar este circuito para rango completo de audio habria que quitar el TL084 y poner ala entrada un circuito similar al del ing Tagle en su ucdswitchingamp ? gracias por la respuesta



Solo necesitas eliminar el filtro pasa-bajos de la parte previo del amplificador


----------

